# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  جزوه آموزش دیتابیس اندروید

## srfarzad

با سلام  سورس اندروید
بنده یک آموزش دیتابیس رو آماده کرده ام که برای کسایی که تازه کار هستن میتونه واسه شروع مفید باشه..
من سعی میکنم در چند آموزش بحث های بیشتر رو آموزش بدم
دانلود قسمت اول: اینجا
دانلود قسمت دوم : اینجا
امیدوارم با نظرات خود من را در تکمیل آموزش تشویق کنید و بتوانم آموزش های بهتری رو آماده کنم


بقیه آموزش ها در انجمن اندروید ایران
*آموزش اندروید  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید برنامه نویسی اندروید اندروید استودیو آموزش اندروید استودیو

*

----------


## رها

*Not Found*

 The requested URL /db.pdf was not found on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------


## srfarzad

لینک درست شد  سورس اندروید

----------


## mehrdad_shahian

سلام 
ادامه نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## srfarzad

خب امتحانانم تموم بشه بخش دوم رو هم اضافه میکنم .... سورس اندروید

----------


## نفیسه بی همتا

سلام
دستتون درد نکه مطلب عالی بود 
فقط یه سوال باید همه ی این نرم افزارارو دانلود و نصب کنیم؟
SqliteAdmin
sqliteBrowser
SQLite Manager
مرسی

----------


## hamid_hr

سلام 
ببخشید این SQLITE رو میشه روی همه ورژن های اندروید نصب کرد ؟

----------


## srfarzad

بله میتونید در تمام ورژن ها نصب کنید سورس اندروید
نه حتما همه رو نه هر کدوم رو دوس  داشتید و باهاش راحت بودید نصب کنین از نرم افزار های دیتابیس Sqlite

----------


## hamid_hr

سلام
ببخشید روی Android 2.3.3 کدوم ورژن نصب میشه؟ :خجالت:

----------


## srfarzad

گفتم که فرقی نمی کنه........ Sqlite رو با Sqlserver اشتباه نگیرین چون *sqlserver* با هر ورژنی فرق میکنه ولی *sqlite* فرق خاصی نداره و راحت میتونید باهاش کار کنید
راحت با android 2.3.3 اجرا میشن و مشکلی نداره  سورس اندروید
شما فقط دیتابیس و جداول رو درست کنید بعد میتونید در پوشه asset بزارید تا بتونید ازش در برنامه استفاده کنید
***نکته: حتما لازم نیست دیتابیس یا جدوال جدا ساخته بشن میتونید در یک کلاسی یه دیتابیس بسازید و جدواولش رو همچنین....پس مجدود نشدید به استفاده از یک برنامه مخصوص
یا میتونید یک دیتابیس رو با پایگاه داده های دیگه پیدا کنید و به sqlite کانورت کنید و ازش استفاده کنید.

----------


## hamid_hr

ولی من روی Android 2.3.3 نصب کردم وقتی اجراش میکنم خطا میده : 
Sql Reuqest Failure
Su request_failure , you Android system can not request su command , please update your rom
نمیدونم چکارش کنم؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## Angry Bear

دوستان عزیز لطفا این مبحث رو ادامه بدید
با تشکر

----------


## srfarzad

قسمت دوم اضافه شود...  *آموزش اندروید  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید برنامه نویسی اندروید اندروید استودیو آموزش اندروید استودیو* 
کمی دیر شد ولی وقت کردl نوشتمش در بخش بعدی که بزودی میفرستم مثال های بهتری را قرار میدهم
اگه لازم بود مثال کار رو هم قرار میدهم سورس اندروید

----------


## clapper

> با سلام
> بنده یک آموزش دیتابیس رو آماده کرده ام که برای کسایی که تازه کار هستن میتونه واسه شروع مفید باشه..
> من سعی میکنم در چند آموزش بحث های بیشتر رو آموزش بدم
> دانلود قسمت اول: اینجا
> دانلود قسمت دوم : اینجا
> امیدوارم با نظرات خود من را در تکمیل آموزش تشویق کنید و بتوانم آموزش های بهتری رو آماده کنم


لینک بخش دوم خرابه  :گریه:

----------


## maryamjahangirian

این که دومیش  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت: خرابه

----------


## srfarzad

لینک درست شد.. *آموزش اندروید  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید برنامه نویسی اندروید اندروید استودیو آموزش اندروید استودیو*
 سورس اندروید
دانلود : http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...ig.com/db2.pdf

----------


## Angry Bear

یه سوال
دیتابیس وقتی داخل apk قرار گرفت کس دیگه میتونه با باز کردن apk ازش استفاده کنه؟ یعنی دیتابیس رمزنگاری میشه یا همونطور ساده داخل برنامه قرار میگیره؟

----------


## topcoder

یه سوال ! 
یه سایت هست  و دیتابیسش  هم sqlserver هستش و اجازه دسترسی به دیتابیسش هم داریم میخوام یه برنامه بنویسم ک از دیتابیس اون سایت بشه استفاده کرد ! ایا همچین امکانی وجود داره ؟ میشه یه رفرنس یا لینک یا کتاب در این مورد بهم معرفی کنید ممنون میشم .

----------


## farhadfery

خوب بله می شه. شما باید ببینید اون سایت به چه صورتی کار می کنه. مثلا وب سرویس یا اینکه می گه کوئری را به آدرس خاصی بفرستید. یا می خواهید مستقیم و بدون اون سایت به db وصل بشوید.

----------


## reza7147

سلام
من واسه پروزه ام میخام برنامه لایتنر رو واسه اندروید بنویسم
واسه دیتا(کلمات) سایت زیر رو بهم معرفی کردند:
http://WWW.PAYESH.COM
وقتی میرم داخل سایت و بانک نرم افزار لایتنر رو میگیرم
دیتاهاش با پسوند LNPهستش و در برنامه  sqlite هم باز نمیشن
باید چکار کنم؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## srfarzad

> سلام
> من واسه پروزه ام میخام برنامه لایتنر رو واسه اندروید بنویسم
> واسه دیتا(کلمات) سایت زیر رو بهم معرفی کردند:
> http://WWW.PAYESH.COM
> وقتی میرم داخل سایت و بانک نرم افزار لایتنر رو میگیرم
> دیتاهاش با پسوند LNPهستش و در برنامه  sqlite هم باز نمیشن
> باید چکار کنم؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


برنامه ای پیدا کنید برای تبدیل دیتابیس به SQLite

*آموزش اندروید  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید برنامه نویسی اندروید اندروید استودیو آموزش اندروید استودیو*

----------


## so2011

اقا ممنون عالی بود

----------

